# brick



## emshedgehogs (Jul 4, 2012)

is it ok to put painted bricks in my hedgehogs cage to hold the bad ding down? or should i use something else


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I know that they sell big, smooth rocks at Petsmart. I'd rather use that then something with chemicals on it.


----------



## emshedgehogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Christemo said:


> I know that they sell big, smooth rocks at Petsmart. I'd rather use that then something with chemicals on it.


is it ok if i clean them? they are pretty smooth because of the paint


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

You could use the small black binder clips if you have the coraplast bottom that isn't attached to the sides. (the C&C cage type) That's what I use and they work great. I've never had a problem with them. I use 5 on each long side and 3 on each short side (16 total) They hold well and Mimzy doesn't liner dive. You also don't loose the space needed in the cage.


----------

